

How to solve the naked domain problem and forward domain.com to www.domain.com - manume
https://www.krautcomputing.com/blog/2014/12/09/how-to-solve-naked-domain-problem-forward-non-www-to-www/

======
getdavidhiggins
I rolled my own wwwizer using Nearly Free Speech. I wrote a blogpost here:
[http://blog.higg.im/2014/03/10/getting-jque-re-off-the-
apex/](http://blog.higg.im/2014/03/10/getting-jque-re-off-the-apex/) I
wouldn't rely on third party servers like wwwizer, as they are prone to fail -
and will more than likely go down when you least want it to - like getting
slashdotted, or mentioned in a high traffic blog

------
iancarroll
If you use a CNAME and the www subdomain, CloudFlare allows you to set a CNAME
on the root domain.

